What is the best ETL tool and why? - etlnerd
======
elthor89
I don't know if there is a best. I think most ETL tools look similar how they
visualize dataflows, and in what they do.

I think SAP BW is pretty good if you are an enterprise. Especially if you have
a large SAP Landscape. Then extracting data is simple and fast.

Pro I like their concept of infoobjects to organize the metadata. I like the
way you can schedule jobs and monitor these. I like the programming features
to customize SAP BW.

Cons I do not like the GUI, but newer versions look more modern. Licenses.
Expensive.

------
JosephHark
3 of the best ETL tools on the market today:

Informatica [https://www.informatica.com/products/data-
integration/powerc...](https://www.informatica.com/products/data-
integration/powercenter.html)

Diyotta [https://www.diyotta.com/](https://www.diyotta.com/)

Talend [https://www.talend.com/products/talend-open-
studio/](https://www.talend.com/products/talend-open-studio/)

